# Made my first blowgun kill.



## NaturalFork

I am not really a blowgun hunter. I am not opposed to the idea or anyone that does it ... I just personally don't do it.

However we have had a mouse in the house lately (our cat is no longer with us, or this wouldn't be a problem). Last night as I was watching tv the thing just scurried across the floor and went under the entertainment center. I could still visibly see him.

So I got up .. got the blowgun but by the time I got back I could no longer see the mouse. Anyway I sat and waited. He eventually came out and was about 5 feet from me broadside. I lifted the blowgun and loaded a dart. I aimed carefully and shot the mouse right where it counted. The dart pinned him to the ground so he was unable to run, but he died in about 10 seconds anyway.

Some would say this was cruel ... but hey I cant have mice running around my house.


----------



## treefork

Nice shot. I got one a couple of weeks ago with my slingshot. Ran in front of my catch box while practicing for the MWST .


----------



## Teach

That'll teach the little buggar to trespass. Last winter when we went to Mexico for the winter I made the mistake (forgot) of leaving an open bag of chicken feed in the garage while we were gone. I got home and the garage was overun with mice and droppings everywhere. What a big job cleaning it all up and getting rid of the mice. Between traps and poison they were pretty much all gone in two weeks. Yuck, jus something about their droppings make my skin crawl. Maybe it's the threat of diseases who knows. Anyhoo, congrats there great white hunter!


----------

